# Which miter gauge is the best choice



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Dear woodworker friends,

I want to ask you for help.
I'm searching for a good miter gauge for my table saw, but there is so much choice.
After searching on the Internet I find that the JessEm Mite R Excel looks very good, but
the price is also nice. But good tools cost money.
I hope you can help me to make a good choice.

Thank you very mutts for your help.

Schummie.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, Schummie,
Good to see you posting. Sounds like you're ready to do some woodworking. That's good.
I've used the Incra miter gauge for years. I have the Incra 2000 which is still made. It doesn't have a lot of extras, but it does everything that I need it to. I think it sells for just under $200 which is about twice what I paid about 15 years ago. Good luck with the hunt. I'm sure you'll get plenty of advise on this.
Take care.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

This what I have been looking at. Still yet to pull the trigger though

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20957&productid=148941&mode=videos#tabs


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Schummie, I have used the Incra 1000SE for a couple of years now and it is everything that I want in a miter gauge. It was dead-on out the box and the only time I have had to re-adjust it was after I knocked it off my bench onto the floor.

By the way let me echo Tim's comment about seeing posts from you.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I've also been thinking about an upgrade. Thanks for your link MedicKen - that Osborn looks mighty interesting


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm using the kreg.
http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/kregmitergauge.htm
I like it.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

The Kreg also looks good


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Check out the Osborne Miter Gauge. I've had mine for a few months. It's excellent. Works on either side of the blade and is rock solid. The price is right too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The venier scale on teh Kreg sure looks good to me )


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I also am a big fan of the Incra 1000Se. I have been using one for years and it remains super accurate and easy to use. I just finished a large cabinet project over the weekend that used the 1000SE a bunch and I was glad to have it!

1000SE Reviiew with lots of photos


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That one has the vernier scale too. I didn't notice it on the other link I was looking at.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Check out Woodhaven


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would think a good one could be shop made using a big protractor as a scale. I might try that, in my spare time )


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Some info on the Jessem

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/358


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Incra 1000se here as well… or actually mine is the 998se , but that's another story all together.

I have yet to come close to getting to it's length limits, and it has always been extremely accurate, and easy to use. also, it's lighter weight than the Jessem one which is another good thing.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Schummie - I've never tried the Jessem, but have read about a lot of people who like it. I've got an Incra V27 and an Osborne EB-3 that I like a lot. I also had a Woodhaven Deluxe that was built like a tank.

The Incra is most bang for the buck IMO…it's accurate, easy to use, reasonably priced and goes to 60°. The EB-3 has a very robust fence, but is larger and a little clumsier to handle. The Woodhaven is the most robust, but is also the most cumbersome to change angles with because you need to remove the brass thumb screw completely to change angles….it's dead on accurate though.


----------



## RWR (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the Osborne miter gage (been using it for about a year), it is dead on acurate right out of the
box and has a sliding bar that approaches 36". I like it a lot.


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

I just bought my first one. The Incra V27 is very basic but does what I need. I made a couple of MDF fences for it and it works great. The main limitation I can see is you can only move it 5 degrees at a time. Amazon has got a good price and free shipping! Here's a link…
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007UQ2DW


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I think the Osborne is the best! I love mine, very versatile!


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello friends,

thank you very mutts for you help, it is for me now easier to make a choice for a good miter gauge.
I must say that I find the Jessem very beautiful, but I think it is better for me to choose a
miter gauge where people have experience with. I think it's gone be a Incra 1000SE
I emailed Incra or they have also Metric miter gauges, but the Field Operations Manager from Incra
told me that they currently don't offer any of the Incra miter gauges with metric positioning systems.
He told that they have no plans to offer them in the near future.
That is sorry for the rest off the world, we must place a metric tape  I think.

Everybody thanks for your help. I have a lot off questions the coming time, because endly I couth buy a 
great wish from me, a American style table saw.

Thanks again, Henrie alias Schummie.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got the standard miter gauge that came with my Delta saw and it was pretty sloppy. Then I bought the low-end Incra and it was great. I recently bought an Osborn and I can't say enough about it. The price was not outrageous and it is fantastic.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought my TS used, and it didn't have a miter gauge. So I went to the "fashionable" wood work supply place (read expensive) where they looked down their noses and happily snorted "We don't carry Ryobi." Never the less, they sold me what they termed a "universal" gauge. I got it half way home, took it out of the box, and just looking could tell the slide was the wrong size…
Brought it back, got my money, and crossed the parking lot to Home Depot. Actually saw the Table Saw that I own on the shelf in the place, stopped an older guy with one of those orange aprons on and asked about buying the correct gauge for the saw. So help me God his chest puffed out with pride as he informed me that "He didn't sell parts!" There I was, in about 6 acres under one roof, with almost everything under the sun to build with and this stupid B---is telling me that he doesn't sell parts! All I could think of was the little corner grocery store near where I grew up, run by old Annie and her husband. They had a cash register almost as old as they were that prominently displayed NO SALE between uses…
Anyway, I had enough for one day, went straight home and made this:
In about a half an hour. Works for me!


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I have used the jessem mite r excel for 5 years now, and still think it's worth the money. It's deadly accurate, and jessem's customer service is great.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I use the Incra 1000SE, also. There's a link below. I bought it last year at a Rockler sale for $99. Regular $150 or so. Prior to that I used a standard doorstop miter gauge. The fellow LJers have given you a lot of good options and I would say all of the newer type miter gauges mentioned are great tools. You'd be happy with any of them. My advice is anything over $150 is probably fluff. I really like the Incra and have had good success but in another life I'd probably try the Osborne. A buddy has one and from what I can tell it's well built and does the intended job.

http://www.incra.com/product_miter_1000se.htm


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

HOT DEAL ALERT

The Osborne EB-3 for sale price $110, regular $165, free shipping. This is a quality product at a very good price. This is how I built my workshop, one really good buy at a time (sometimes two, haha).

http://www.osbornemfg.com/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just watched their video , ect. How do you set the angles? Is there an index on the brace arm?


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

hi topamax,

the brace is notched at preset angles. at first i thought you had to set the angle by eye or use a drafting angle or whatever one may use. but the notches are spot on, and do not give, no wobble. i'd have to watch the video to know but the notches are for standard angles you may use, not in one degree intervals but enough to get you most of what you want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks David, They just tell how good it is and demonstrate with some mitered stock they cut, but never really say how you set it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

One more thing, does it have adjustments for tolerances on the saw table like the Incra says they have?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had an Osborne for years works great.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 28, 2007)

Incra 3000SE. It's dead on… http://www.incra.com/product_miter_3000se.htm


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Dear friends,

now it gets very difficult, if looked better at the Osborne and he looks also very good and with this
new price it is very attractive. I hope that they have the opportunity for a metric tape on the miter gauge.
This is getting a difficult dissension.

Guys, thanks again for your great help.

Henrie alias Schummie.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I have the EB-3 and love it.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Incra 1000HD is the most complete. it's enhanced 1000SE which I own.
you can still pick the complete SE for under $100 if you will never use all those angles.

http://www.incra.com/product_miter_1000hd.htm


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Great topic. I am really hating my "came default in the box" one.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

My Osborne EB-3 is dead on and the angle can be set between any preset angle with the lock nut. The brace arm forms and incredibly strong triangle that does not depend on a single tension point in the middle of the pivot.
Schummie, the tape on the top is a general guideline, you can slide the fence in and out to achieve full support of the material regardless of angle. Angle doesn't care about metric or standard as long as your not launching artillery. The instructions even touch on the fact the tape is optional.
I started with a ripped piece of OSB about an 11/2 across. cut four mitered pieces for a total of 8 45's to reform a square. Held it to the sun and could not see a sliver of light through the joints. Should have been 8 times the error but there was none. I'm sold and picked mine up at a woodworking show for right at 100 or 110 US dollars.
Hope this helps, best of luck,
BTKS


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Another Incra 3000 here. Don't know what I'd do with out it.

That Osborn looks nice also, but I don't have one. Nice looking concept.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

I love my Incra 1000SE but I think you will be happy with any of the good quality aftermarket miter guages


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

schummie :
after reading all of these answers about this ,
i sent for the osborne .
as it is on sale ,
i'll let you know how it works '
when i get it .


----------



## Miterguy (Oct 8, 2008)

Schummie
I received your e-mail today regarding availability of the EB3 in Europe and specifically the cost of shipping to Netherlands. I followed the link you included to Lumberjocks and read your request for advice about miter guides. I am a member of Lumberjocks too. I looked at most of the responses you got also. You have received a lot of good advice from your friends and I am happy that you are considering the EB3.
I think a good miter guide would make your work easier. If you choose to purchase an EB3, we will pay the FedEx`charges. Let me know.
With such a small amount of time to actually work in your shop, I have to ask what kind of project you are working on.
David


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Schummie - The EB-3 is a very nice miter gauge, and I can tell you from personal experience that David Osborne is a first rate guy to do business with.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

David, bravo to you, that is a first class gesture. Thanks for supporting fellow woodworkers and providing a top of the line product. I certainly enjoy using my EB-3.
BTKS


----------



## BigJimAK (May 22, 2009)

I've an Incra 3000SE.. when it says 22.5 degrees, using their stop block, an 8-sides box (16 cuts, to compound errors in angle accuracy) it's dead on.

Jim


----------



## Miterguy (Oct 8, 2008)

BTKS;
I'm glad to be able to do it. There are a lot of good people out there. Little things can mean a lot.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Now I have made my decision, after all you guys your opinions, I think I make a good choice with a Osborne EB-3.
For exampel, a small thing what I find so good from the Osborne, are the knobs to adjust telescoping arm and
the flip stop, you need here no tools.

When I order the Osborne, they told me that I also don't need to pay the shipping cost, is that great or not, this
is the first time that this happens to me. Thank you very much Osborne.
They ship the miter gauge already tonight, you hear more from my when he arrives.

Everybody many thanks for all your help, it is great to have friends.

Henrie alias Schummie.


----------



## Perrison (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay,

I've read about 250 reviews and it seems that most people like the Osborne OB-3 and Incra 1000se. There is a local Woodcraft in my area and i paid them a visit. Keep in mind that I have never used a table saw as of now (but i recently bought one). I was able to get my hands on the Kreg, jessem, Incra 1000se, and the Osborne.

I really didn't pay the Jessem much attention because of the price. So it was INCRA vs. Osborne. I was playing with the Orborne and pulled the arm extension out as far as it could go and it simply slid right out of the track. I showed the salesperson how to put it back together. I did not have this problem with the INCRA. The OB-3 ruler on the arm was nice. I liked the smoothness of adjustments, but the ruler was not as precise as i expected, compared to the INCRA. There was just something about the teeth on the Incra that I felt would assure me that the angle would remain in place. When It comes down to my purchase, it will be the Incra 1000se.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

1. The Osborne arm is intended to pull apart so you can reverse the gauge to use on the other side of the blade.

2. The Osborne ruler has positive detents every 5 degrees (as does the Incra, but the one degree marks on the Osborne are spaced much wider than are the Incra's. That seems pretty precise to me. The set point on the Osborne is locked in place with a thumb screw that gives a robust setting that will not move.

3. The accuracy of the markings on the Osborne are dead on when compared with a digital protractor (angle cube.)


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

If you want a high degree of accuracy the Osborne Miter gauge is hard to beat at a reasonable price.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Schummie, Being a cheapskate, not really, but I don't like to spend money if I really don't have to. I'm sure all the after market miter gauges work pretty well, but the weak link of any miter gauge is the fit between the bar and miter slot in the table. If the slot is not perfectly parallel with the blade and if the sides of the slot are not parallel to each other and there is "slop" between the bar and slot, no miter gauge will be accurate. If you don't need to cut angles often, make a crosscut sled. Make sure your saw is up to par before spending a lot of money.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello woodworker friends,

Thank you all for your help, but have you seen the date from my question ?
I have already make a review off my new miter gauge, see
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/866

Schummie.


----------



## elewis (Jan 8, 2013)

I am having problem getting my Osborne 3 to fit snugly in my Delta unisaw. I cannot tighten the set screws any more than I have. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

It's not really a miter gauge and it's not exactly cheap either($180.00) , Still, I recommend you take a close look at the Dubby Cut off jig. It's a sliding platform 1/2" thick. I'm on my second one after 15 years of heavy use (had to increase the size for my cabinet new saw) and I highly recommend it. It is very accurate reliable and easy to use and set up with preset angles from 0 to 50 degrees. Making everything from picture frames to 6 sided boxes with absolutely no gap, perfect fitting miters is a snap. I also have the Incra Miter 1,000 miter guage which is a nice tool but I only use it when I need that extra 1/2" depth of cut which isn't very often. I use the Dubby on almost all of the cross and mitered cuts on my table saw. I can't see ever having a shop without one.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

> I am having problem getting my Osborne 3 to fit snugly in my Delta unisaw. I cannot tighten the set screws any more than I have. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> - elewis


Eddie,
Call David, I had the same problem he went way out of his way to take care of me and made sure it was perfect.
It's just the screws. 
Rick


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

> Schummie - The EB-3 is a very nice miter gauge, and I can tell you from personal experience that David Osborne is a first rate guy to do business with.
> 
> - knotscott


I know this first hand!
David is aces with me.
Rick


----------

